# [OT] Do poczytania...

## Strus

http://www.winter.pl/internet/zarowka.html  :Smile: 

.

----------

## molot

Pozwolę sobie wyrazić swoją pokorną opinię. Sporo osób uznałoby to za niemal podręcznikowy przykład "spamu niekomercyjnego". Innych określeń nie przytoczę ze względu na szacunek dla języka.

----------

## fallow

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

hehehe..fakt  :Smile: 

trafne jak .. *  :Smile:  trafne po prostu  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## k4sbasia

Popieram przedmówcę !!

P.S A co na to moderatorzy ??

----------

## fallow

 *k4sbasia wrote:*   

>  A co na to moderatorzy ??

 

 *one of them wrote:*   

>       
> 
> 

 

 :Razz:   :Smile: 

ps. mi chodzi o to ze to http://www.winter.pl/internet/zarowka.html  :Smile:   jest takie trafne  :Smile: 

a co do OT , to bywalu tu kompletnie niezwiazane z forum , np. jaka kupic mysz , chyba nie powie mi ktos ze  kupno myszy jest zwiazane z gentoo czy forum , ten link przynajmniej ma zwiazek z forum bo dotyczy forum/list dyskusyjnych  :Smile:  i jest [OT]  :Smile: 

a ten o myszy tez jest fajny  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## _troll_

jak to nie ma temat? lista mailingowa - najczesciej serwery stoja na postfixie lub qmailu.

uzyszkodnikami list mailingowych najczesciej sa unixiarze (wszelkiej masci).

moderatorzy lubia sie posmiac (a co? to juz nie-ludzie???)

poza tym mila zabawa jest zawsze dobrze widziana  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> a ten o myszy tez jest fajny

  - no wiecie, moga istniec nietypowe urzadzenia ktore nie sa obslugiwane przez linux. tak jak pewne karty sieciowe bezprzewodowe. 

no ale tym razem sie zgodze - to bylo nieco nie na temat  :Very Happy: 

ale gdyby ktos na forum linux pytal jaka drukarke/sieciowke/dysk S-ATA ma kupic to by bylo chyba rozsadne pytanie, nie?

----------

## k4sbasia

Tak pewnie macie rację...

Ok jeden post czy można kupić myche i takie tam - luz

Ale niedługo Jasio napisze jaki kupić wiatrak a Małgosia jaką suszarkę i to też bedzie śmiesne  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *k4sbasia wrote:*   

> Tak pewnie macie rację...
> 
> Ok jeden post czy można kupić myche i takie tam - luz
> 
> Ale niedługo Jasio napisze jaki kupić wiatrak a Małgosia jaką suszarkę i to też bedzie śmiesne 

 

bardzo mozliwe, ze wowczas zaczne sie faktycznie tarzac po podlodze smiejac do rozpuku  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## joker

to kiedy zmieniamy ta zarowke? no i pytanie  - u kogo ja zmienimy? a jaka metoda wybierzemy metode glosowania u kogo zmieniamy zarowke?....

----------

## yoshi314

hehe, a slyszeliscie to?

ilu pracownikow m$ trzeba do zmiany zarowki?

- zadnego, bo theBill oglosil ciemnosc nowym standardem :]

 *Quote:*   

> Ale niedługo Jasio napisze jaki kupić wiatrak a Małgosia jaką suszarkę i to też bedzie śmiesne 

 no mnie interesuje pralka automatyczna na USB, najlepiej 7200RPM  :Laughing: 

----------

## k4sbasia

 *Quote:*   

> no mnie interesuje pralka automatyczna na USB, najlepiej 7200RPM

 

Eeee tam jakbyś napisał żę interesuje cię taka co to ma 10000 to rozumiem ale 7200 ??

Takich to w komisach szukaj  :Smile: 

----------

